# Ultra vs Power torque



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking at a new crankset. Ribble has 2010 Centaur UTs on clearance for half the price of the 2012 Veloce PTs. I'll be getting the 2012 Veloce shifters too. Is there any big diff and are they compatible. 
Thanks, Campy newb.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

T K said:


> Looking at a new crankset. Ribble has 2010 Centaur UTs on clearance for half the price of the 2012 Veloce PTs. I'll be getting the 2012 Veloce shifters too. Is there any big diff and are they compatible.
> Thanks, Campy newb.


Speaking of cranksets, a 2010 Centaur UT for half price is a great deal. PT and UT are not compatible with each other. Arguably, UT is a better design. I'd go with that if I were you.

You are asking about cranksets, right?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks, we are talking cranksets or as they say across the pond, chainsets. I was reffering to any compatability issues with the shifters. I don't see why not but I'm not going to assume anything with Campy.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Definitely the Centaur UT. Limited sizes, but if they have what you want, far & away the best.

No Compatibility issues with the other 10-speed stuff.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks again. I would prefer compact but they only have standard. Oh well, it will be used mostly for winter base rides and putzin' around.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought an stash of Centaur Ultra Shift ergo lever and Ultra Torque Cranksets when they were liquidating them here. Also an stash of 2010 11speed Record parts

If you can get them buy many.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

T K said:


> Thanks, we are talking cranksets or as they say across the pond, chainsets. I was reffering to any compatability issues with the shifters. I don't see why not but I'm not going to assume anything with Campy.


No problem with shifter-vs-crankset compatibility. Lots of people mix and match them.


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

I just received my Chorus shifters from Ribble, and my Centaur UT crankset should be arriving any day now. I'm switching my Serotta over from Dura Ace to Campy. I'm looking forward to getting it built up in the next week or so. The price on the Centaur UT cranks made it an easy decision.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I just picked up the UT cranks and BB, Veloce shifters, front der, brake set and two bottle cages for under $300 U.S. Way cheaper than the price of Tiagra.
I'll be using my D/A 9 speed rear der. and cassette with this set up. I've been reading it works great!:thumbsup:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

So why is it you guys think UT is better than PT anyhoo?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ease of maintenance. No need for a crank puller with UT.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahh, thanks. I forgot about maybe having to buy some special Campy tools.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

kbwh said:


> Ease of maintenance. No need for a crank puller with UT.


Plus ease of bearing replacement with UT once you have the tool.

IMO Truvative with the GXP design got it right. Both bearings in cups, self-extracting bolt on NDS crank for easy removal. All you need is an 8mm hex.

Instead with Campy PT there's one bearing pressed onto the axle, one in a cup, and they forgot about self-extracting bolt that they had back in the C-Record days.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I've always had TruVativ or Sram cranks. They are rather easy to deal with.


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

T K said:


> Ahh, thanks. I forgot about maybe having to buy some special Campy tools.


My Centaur UT cranks came yesterday. I had them installed in about 30 minutes. It pays to watch the youtube videos from Campy on the installation. There are two methods for installing the cups both in the installation docs and in the videos - one uses loctite 222 and hand tightening, the other method doesn't use loctite and uses a torque wrench. I installed them with my torque wrench and no loctite. 

The only special tool I used was the Park BBT-19 for the cups. I used a 10mm allen socket on my torque wrench with an extender for the crankarm fixing bolt. That bolt requires 42-60 nM tightening - glad I have a sturdy torque wrench.

From all that I've read on the UT cranks, two very important factors are the width of your BB shell, and that both sides of the shell are properly faced.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You did the right thing. The "hand tighten" instruction just seems bizarre.

Campy provide BB width tolerances in their instructions. As long as you are within these you are OK.

The nice UT feature is how quick it is to check or change cranksets. Literally a 5 minute job. Just don't forget the funny spring or the wavy washer.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

way to grab the ribble sales. i, too, profited greatly from them, getting an athena alloy setup (with UT crank and PT mechs, shifters, skeleton brakes, chorus chain and cassette, bb cups) for right around 550 american. ridic.

as for the centaur UT crank and veloce PT mechs and shifters, i am running that exact set-up on my surly cross check. not a single complaint!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> Plus ease of bearing replacement with UT once you have the tool.
> 
> IMO Truvative with the GXP design got it right. Both bearings in cups, self-extracting bolt on NDS crank for easy removal. All you need is an 8mm hex.
> 
> Instead with Campy PT there's one bearing pressed onto the axle, one in a cup, and they forgot about self-extracting bolt that they had back in the C-Record days.


I took this up with Campag a while ago as I was wrenching in a shop that sold a lot of Veloce & Centaur equipped bikes. Their reasoning for not having a self extractor was that it would have meant a larger Q-Factor for PT compared to UT, hence the lack of it.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Soft shifting...yuk!*

Nuovo Record 5 spd, Chorus 8 spd non index and index, Centaur 9 spd index, Veloce 10 spd index, and Athena 11 spd index have been my Campy groups over the years. I did dabble with Suntour Supurbe Pro 6 and 7 spds for a fews on my bassos.

All my Campy stuff has worked great for me over the years until now. My mechanic says that Campy lightened up the shifting on all but the Record and Super Record, and maybe Chorus also. The reason was they wanted the touch to feel to be more like Shimano.
With my Athena system I end up move the lever to far or not far enough. Then I hear this click-a-ty click and have to go up or down to clear it up. I miss the beefier levers and the crisper feel of my old Veloce 10 group.

I don't thing there is anything wrong, I just can't get used to it. However I think I'll ride by the shop soon for a post purchase adjustment. That may help.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Picked up my package from Ribble today. Amazing how much a 46 year old man (geez what happend to the time) can get about bike stuff. Ordered on Mon. was delivered on Friday. Guess I missed the mail man, had to go pick up at post office. U.K. to California in 5 days? Wow!!!
All them silver parts are going to look pretty sweet on the old Celeste steel Bianchi. Can't wait to see what this Campy shifting is all about.
One thing I noticed right off was all parts exept for the brakes (made in Taiwan) did say made in Italy. Other thing I noticed, was compared to my usual Sram Rival or Force, this stuff sure felt heavy. Cranks (Centaur) and brakes (Veloce) mostly. Won't really matter for this particular build though. Or for that matter, my particular build.


----------

